# Frio e neve - 12/13 de Fevereiro de 2010



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2010 às 11:50)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Região Sul:
> Céu muito nublado.
> *Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes e de granizo, que
> poderão ser de neve no final do dia no interior do Alentejo a cotas
> ...









Mais que correcta esta previsão: nota-se que o ar frio começa agora a entrar na Península de Setúbal/Sines. O ar frio instável vai progredindo de oeste para leste e chegará ao interior do Alentejo nas próximas horas; é natural que a temperatura comece agora a baixar e haja condições de forte instabilidade atmosférica, dando origem então a aguaceiros de granizo ou neve.


----------



## Santos (12 Fev 2010 às 12:20)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*



rozzo disse:


> Estava a ver que nunca mais aparecias!
> 
> Dada a tua localização esperava os relatos com alguma curiosidade!
> 
> Vídeos?



Viva Rozzo!

Cá vai algo


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 13:16)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*






Por aqui ligeira descida de temperatura para os 4,8ºC e uma HR de 61%. A pressão é de 1010hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2010 às 14:33)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Ops, peço desculpa mas tive a comprovar que se tratou apenas de *frezing* e não de neve. 
Evidentemente não acumulou. E está a acabar este aguaceiro. Mais uma vez peço desculpa pela minha confusão ...





CopyRight@WeatherOnline


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2010 às 14:48)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*



Fantkboy disse:


> Quem é que fpi a serra da amoreira''' ???  sepois de um aguaceiro, a chuva moderada trouxe me sleet durante sensivelmente 2 minutos.... André?????



Sim, estava na Serra a essa hora.

Não vi propriamente neve. Mas vi algumas formas de neve.
Alguns farrapitos que se estatelaram contra o tecto do meu carro:







E posteriormente pequenos grãos de gelo que ficavam também no tecto do carro.






Vi mais alguns farrapos, misturados com a chuva, enquanto conduzia na zona de Montemor a 200 e tal metros de altitude.


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 17:43)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Por aqui, cidade, apenas neve fundida e saraiva, perceptível nos vidros dos carros e pelo barulho ao cair. Nos pontos mais elevados acima dos 300m era praticamente só neve fundida e acima dos 400m (alto de Vila Boim e arredores de Barbacena (tudo zonas mais a noroeste do concelho e Elvas), houve períodos que nevou alguma coisa, especialmente quando o vento dava alguma trégua momentânea.

Registo da tal neve fundida e saraiva (escutem-na a bater, pareciam agulhas!):




E aqui um pequeno vídeo, registado a 420m na Nacional 4 (junto a Vila Boim), que imortaliza o momento da queda de neve 



Por último, as fotos possíveis:































E pronto, nem chegou para lhe sentir o "gosto"


----------



## Sulman (12 Fev 2010 às 18:03)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

O unico video que encontrei da neve em Arraiolos que se fez sentir. Nevou entre as 11h e as 11 e 20h e depois entre as 11:55 e as 12:55h em Arraiolos.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2010 às 20:55)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Neste momento parou de nevar mas pelas imagens de radar ainda deve voltar a cair dentro de algum tempo ...

Imagens tiradas à pressa (desculpem a pouca qualidade mas é que estou mesmo ocupado a trabalhar e não tenho tempo livre agora) ...


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 22:36)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: depois da neve que caiu entre as 20h00 e as 21h00, agora temos aguaceiros em que a chuva se mistura com o sleet e ainda com alguns flocos de neve. A temperatura está em 3,3 ºC.



Eu estou a uns 3 km de Estremoz, sentido Borba-Estremoz, na Nacional 4 e neva copiosamente com 2ºC (termómetro do carro):
















Assim sim dá gosto, pena a falta de luz!


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2010 às 22:39)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



actioman disse:


> Assim sim dá gosto, pena a falta de luz!



A neve à noite também é bonita


----------



## actioman (12 Fev 2010 às 23:37)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



MeteoPtg disse:


> Tal e qual...não caiu um pingo !!! Céu sempre encoberto, frio e vento. Mas desta vez não tivemos sorte. Fica para a próxima. Obrigado pelos registos actioman. Por isso este ano...mesmo sem grande significado em termos de quantidades, esta é a terceira vez que neva na zona de Elvas, certo?



Sim é isso mesmo. Mas digno de registo só o 10 de JAN2010!

Neste momento em Vila Boim, neva copiosamente! Lindo Lindoo!!


----------



## rozzo (13 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Ena pa! O Alentejo em alta, e pelo radar ainda mais alguma animação possível esta noite!


PS: Malta, não chamem freezing rain à neve fundida, ou à sleet, ou "água-neve"! Naturalmente são coisas bem diferentes!


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2010 às 00:43)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



rozzo disse:


> Ena pa! O Alentejo em alta, e pelo radar ainda mais alguma animação possível esta noite!
> 
> 
> PS: Malta, não chamem freezing rain à neve fundida, ou à sleet, ou "água-neve"! Naturalmente são coisas bem diferentes!



Sim _shame on me_, já reparei que tenho andado a trocar o nome ao fenómeno da neve fundida 

Em Elvas Sleet e nada mais, mas a temperatura vai descendo...

Em Vila Boim já começava a acumular em árvores e carros


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2010 às 01:11)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



actioman disse:


> Sim _shame on me_, já reparei que tenho andado a trocar o nome ao fenómeno da neve fundida
> 
> Em Elvas Sleet e nada mais, mas a temperatura vai descendo...
> 
> Em Vila Boim já começava a acumular em árvores e carros



Obrigado pelos teus testemunhos.

Em Estremoz a precipitação já é quase nula; não há qualquer acumulação porque esteve sempre a chover depois das 22h00. Agora registo 1,6 ºC e ainda neva, mas já muito fraca.


----------



## redragon (13 Fev 2010 às 02:06)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Boa reportagem Actionman!
Fui de propósito a Vila Boim e constatei o forte nevão que caia....na cidade só mesmo agua neve....pelas minhas contas já é a 3 vez este ano que neva....lololol



actioman disse:


> Sim _shame on me_, já reparei que tenho andado a trocar o nome ao fenómeno da neve fundida
> 
> Em Elvas Sleet e nada mais, mas a temperatura vai descendo...
> 
> Em Vila Boim já começava a acumular em árvores e carros


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2010 às 14:38)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Boa reportagem Actionman, sempre em cima do acontecimento 
Estive a ver o arquivo de satélite, as nuvens eram muito fraquinhas, essa neve foi arrancada a ferros, mas o que tem que ser tem muita força


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2010 às 15:22)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



Vince disse:


> Boa reportagem Actionman, sempre em cima do acontecimento
> Estive a ver o arquivo de satélite, as nuvens eram muito fraquinhas, essa neve foi arrancada a ferros, mas o que tem que ser tem muita força



Subscrevo  muitos parabéns pelas fotos actioman


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2010 às 15:28)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Belas fotos actioman

Sempre bom ver fotos de neve no Alentejo, mesmo que não seja muita


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2010 às 15:55)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Ontem de manhã, sensivelmente à hora que os relatos apontam que nevava em Arraiolos, era este o aspecto do céu visto de Estremoz e na direcção de Arraiolos.






À noite parece que a neve estava mesmo à espera que eu fosse trabalhar para começar a cair … Mesmo assim fica uma fotografia tirada à pressa, por volta das 20h40.





Esta manhã era visível o gelo sobre os carros; como o céu limpou, a temperatura desceu para valores negativos …


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2010 às 17:44)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*



Vince disse:


> Boa reportagem Actionman, sempre em cima do acontecimento
> As nuvens eram muito fraquinhas, essa neve foi arrancada a ferros.




Obrigado! de verdade!  
Aquilo na verdade foi praticamente um fenómeno, pois quase se viam as estrelas através delas! 

Sei que sou um elemento do fórum, muito sazonal. E esse é o meu principal defeito , mas realmente o que mais me motiva é o frio, o Inverno e a NEVE! .
Não me importo de perder noites, fazer km e até de colocar dias de férias no work (como ontem ), tudo pela maluqueira de ver um floco perdido a cair do céu. E em grande parte claro está, para mostrar aqui à comunidade .
Eu sei que para quem vê neve habitualmente (a malta do Interior Norte e Centro em particular), há coisas com as quais vibro e aqui mostro que chegam a roçar o ridículo . Mas também sei que para outros tantos (como a minha pessoa), uma simples fotografia com 2 flocos é um entusiasmo real (como aquelas duas fotos que o Gerofil teve ontem a pachorra de tirar durante o seu trabalho, só para mostrar o que se passava no momento ). É aliás uma das grandes mais-valias do MeteoPT: *o aqui e o agora em directo*. Eu pelo menos assim o vejo. É uma delicia ver as vossas reportagens e é um fórum de valor pedagógico indubitável (e aqui abro este parêntesis, para agradecer o quanto tenho vindo a beber da sabedoria desta comunidade), mas o factor "on-line" é deverás esplêndido e quanto maior for esta rede maior será o seu valor. Saber sempre em cada recanto, por mais remoto que seja, o que sucede e as suas condições meteorológicas são de um poderio incalculável e aumentam o seu valor e seriedade perante o mundo que nos observa e segue. Por isso é que com este nosso entusiasmo completamente amador e logo livre de obrigações, algumas pessoas, profissionais nesta deslumbrante ciência, mais ou menos "camufladas", não conseguem resistir ao nosso entusiasmo e ainda que de tempos a tempos, vêm aqui aportar o seu grão de areia e contribuir para que sejamos mais rigorosos no momento de caracterizar um determinado fenómeno, tornando assim os observadores que somos, mais credíveis e assertivos no momento de reportar algo. Evitando que não utilizemos termos como mini-tornados ao invés de tornados de grau "x", que se chame "água-neve" à neve fundida ou ainda baralhar o termo sleet com freezing-rain :assobio: .

Bem, chega de lamechices  e vamos ao que interessa, uma espécie de resumo do dia 12/02/2010 e parte da passada madrugada.

Após um dia de grandes emoções (felizmente a noite salvou um pouco as expectativas que tinha criado ), onde a cota de neve aqui pelo interior do Alto Alentejo andou claramente nos 400 a 500m, se bem que já no final da precipitação (cerca das 02h30) chegou a nevar também aos 300m.
As temperaturas andaram sempre nos 3ºC a 4ºC e só baixavam para 1ºC a 2ºC, quando a neve se intensificava.
Julgo que devido ao aumento da Humidade Relativa é que os flocos, no final do aguaceiro, davam lugar ao sleet e se via nevar com 2ºC e "sleetar"  com 1ºC (eu e o Gerofil assistimos a isso na zona de Estremoz, pelo menos).
É uma pena a EMA de Estremoz estar tantas vezes sem dar dados e por isso tomo como comparação os dados de Elvas:

















Ao iniciar-se a precipitação, a temperatura desce e a HR começa a sua escalada, poderá ter sido por isso? Acho que o frio em altura estava em aumento, isto segundo os modelos.

A falta de precipitação, mais a Norte também ditou bastante as cotas. No entanto já foi um regalo, com esta é a terceira vez que vejo os flocos por estas bandas e estamos no Alentejo, nunca é bom esquecer! 

Em Vila Boim ainda foram mais de 2 horas a nevar,e alguns momentos com "vontade". Terá sido pelo vento subir pela encosta do alto de Vila Boim até aos 400m e alimentar assim um pouco a intensidade do fenómeno? 

Aqui ficam pois as restantes imagens possíveis a complementar as que já tinha postado anteriormente, onde pretendo apenas mostrar as pequenas acumulações (se é que lhes posso chamar assim) que se começaram a querer formar:


Certamente houve muita gente nesta simpática vila que nem se deu conta do cenário 



















A diferença de poucos metros fazia a toda a diferença e peço desculpa pela redundância (como se pode ver neste exemplo: um poste de betão que com os seus 8 metros tem mais neve lá no alto que na sua base) .







Quase que foi preciso uma lupa, mas lá descobri micro-acumulações na vegetação 







E no solo junto a alguns muros e carros.



















E para não esquecermos que este é um Carnaval gelado :







Era pouca, mas ainda assim consegui fazer uma espécie de bola! 







Esta foi já em Elvas, perto do Castelo, num dos pontos mais altos da cidade( a uma cota de 320m aproximadamente). Pode-se ver que é ao pé do Pelourinho da cidade, de estilo Manuelino e que conserva ainda os ferros de sujeição possivelmente da época quinhentista 







Se fizerem um pouco de memória já o conhecerão de uma outra foto, com um cenário "mais composto" que aqui deixei aquando da memorável queda de neve no passado 10/01/10:







E por fim a selar esta mini-reportagem para este mini-evento de queda de neve/sleet, a foto da praxe . A neve era pouca mas ainda assim a Mãe Natureza deu-me este autentico quadro para o deixar lá plasmado :






Um abraço companheiros "MeteoPTianos" .
Aos meus conterrâneos elvenses em particular e a todos os que nos visitam de uma forma geral, inscrevam-se no fórum e participem com os vossos testemunhos e observações! Todos são bem-vindos!


----------



## meteo (13 Fev 2010 às 20:18)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Grande reportagem Actioman !
Se te enganas em termos,mas fazes reportagens e fotos como estas,podes enganar-te em todos os termos 
Parabéns! A neve fica mais bonita em sitios como o Alentejo.


----------



## GARFEL (14 Fev 2010 às 16:40)

actioman
só para dizer que............
como te compreendo 
a possibilidade de ver cair 1 (um) 
1 floquito que seja


----------



## PDias (15 Fev 2010 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

aqui deixo dois videos  do dia 12/02/2012, do que se passou por aqui entre as 08.30H e as 12.00H.




E também uma fotografia da Serra de Montejunto.






Fiquem bem


----------



## RMira (16 Fev 2010 às 20:58)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2010*

Fotos da neve em Marvão dia 15.02.2010!


----------

